# Carouses like a buck



## borgonyon

¿Tenemos alguna expresión equivalente a "carouse like a buck"?

Se encuentra en esta oración:

…drinks like a fish, smokes like a furnace, eats like a hog, carouses like a buck…

…beben como peces, fuman como chimeneas, comen como marranos, ---…

¿Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Porteño

¿Qué tal?

bebe como un pez, fume como una chimenea, come como un chancho, jaranea como un cabrón

La verdad es que es una expresión que no traduce bien al castellano y como resultado no creo que tiene mucho sentido.


----------



## romarsan

Hola Borgo.

¿Tiene sentido "se divierte como un macho"?

Se me escapa la connotación que tiene la frase en inglés, no sé si es vulgar, divertida...


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Y patea como un burro en celo


----------



## romarsan

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Y patea como un burro en celo





Creo que es muy buena.


----------



## borgonyon

Gracias a todos, muy interesantes las aportaciones, sobre todo aquello de *patea como un burro en celo*.


----------



## Porteño

borgonyon said:


> Gracias a todos, muy interesantes las aportaciones, sobre todo aquello de *patea como un burro en celo*.


 
¡Esto me encanto!


----------



## borgonyon

Teniendo en consideración la seriedad del tópico, me que quedado con la aportación de Porteño.

Gracias, de nuevo, a tod@s.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

borgonyon said:


> Teniendo en consideración la seriedad del tópico, me que quedado con la aportación de Porteño.



Teniendo en cuenta la seriedad del tópico, habrás modificado "cabrón" .

Digo yo.


----------



## borgonyon

Muy cierto, Valeria, lo he cambiado a "cabrito".


----------



## UVA-Q

Otra idea:

"bebe como cosaco... patea como mula"

Saludos


----------



## eli-chi

UVA-Q said:


> Otra idea:
> 
> "bebe como cosaco... patea como mula"
> 
> Saludos




¿Por qué esta idea aquí del cosaco y de la mula también (ya mencionada antes)?   
"carouse" es algo así como "parrandear", "ir de juerga".  Y "buck" es como decir "macho", pues corresponde a esa "versión" de algunos animales como la rata, el conejo, el canguro. Hasta donde sé, la mula es algo que no es "ni chicha ni limoná", como diríamos por acá.


----------



## UVA-Q

Hola Eli, son formas de expresión en México.

"Beber como cosaco" Es una expresión que se usa para decir que bebe mucho.
"Patear como mula" Se usa para decir que patea muy fuerte.

¿Qué es "ni chicha ni limoná?


----------



## eli-chi

UVA-Q said:


> Hola Eli, son formas de expresión en México.
> 
> "Beber como cosaco" Es una expresión que se usa para decir que bebe mucho.
> "Patear como mula" Se usa para decir que patea muy fuerte.
> 
> ¿Qué es "ni chicha ni limoná?



Sí, entendí tu idea.  Pero no corresponde a la pregunta en cuestión.  Se estaba comparando las actitudes de una persona, con lo que hace un animal o cosa por naturaleza... bebe como un pez,  fuma como chimenea, come como "chancho", y parrandea, sale de juerga, se divierte como... (y no que se enoja, rabea, o... cualquiera otra cosa que te haga "patear").

Esa expresión es muy criolla.  Significa que "no es ni lo uno ni lo otro".  Y la mula no es ni caballo ni burro, ¡y hasta ahí no más llegó!  
La "chicha" es una bebida alcohólica típica que se hace a partir de la uva. Te puede producir desde dolor de cabeza hasta una diarrea espantosa (si está cocida es más benigna).  Y  "limoná" es, en realidad, "limonada", ¡sanita como un yogurt!.


----------



## UVA-Q

Gracias por la aclaración entendí mal la idea entonces.  Gracias también por tu explicación.


----------



## eli-chi

UVA-Q said:


> Gracias por la aclaración entendí mal la idea entonces.  Gracias también por tu explicación.



¡No hay de qué!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Bebe como un cosaco, fuma como una chimenea, come como un cerdo y corcovea como un burro.

Se puede completar diciendo que 'suelta tacos como un carretero.'


----------



## Porteño

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Teniendo en cuenta la seriedad del tópico, habrás modificado "cabrón" .
> 
> Digo yo.


 
Tienes razón por la posibilidad de ser mal entendido, aunque la traducción sea correcta.


----------



## Tampiqueña

En México se oye mucho "fuma como chacuaco" y "bebe como cosaco", beber como cosaco es costumbre de los hombres que se sienten muy machos y andan de parranderos.

Secundo la propuesta de Uvita.


----------



## eli-chi

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Bebe como un cosaco, fuma como una chimenea, come como un cerdo y corcovea como un burro.
> 
> Se puede completar diciendo que 'suelta tacos como un carretero.'



Ya he dicho antes que "fumar como cosaco" me parece inapropiado para el contexto en cuestión, pues ahí se está comparando *comportamientos* de alguien *con lo que, naturalmente,* ocurre en animales o cosas (como la chimenea encendida, que echa humo).
De igual modo, el carretero (si está referido a una persona, como aquí se entiende), *por naturaleza*, ¿"suelta tacos"? (lo que sea que eso signifique).   
Asimismo, ¿el burro corcovea cuando está "divirtiéndose", o cuando está "obstinado y enojado"?


----------



## UVA-Q

Tampiqueña said:


> En México se oye mucho "fuma como chacuaco" y "bebe como cosaco", beber como cosaco es costumbre de los hombres que se sienten muy machos y andan de parranderos.
> 
> Secundo la propuesta de Uvita.


 
Gracias! Oye, hasta en verso resultó la idea!

Saludos.


----------



## MHCKA

*drinks like a fish, smokes like a furnace, eats like a hog, carouses like a buck…*

Es como la descripción de lo que se conocería en México como _un verdadero machín_...

- *toma como cosaco* (tiene mucha resistencia al alcohol, se supone que los habitantes de países rusos o soviéticos toman vodka constantemente para mantener el calor del cuerpo...pero este lo debe hacer de puro gusto)
- *fuma como chacuaco* (concuerdo con los mexicanos que pusieron esta -mexicano al fin-, así se usa por acá en lenguaje coloquial describiendo al que fuma mucho...que "chacuaco" es una chimenea, es decir, parece una chimenea)
- *come como cerdo/marrano* (no se refiere al hecho de que sea sucio al comer, sino sería come como pollito, o como pato, que creo que los patos ni mastican, se refiere al hecho de la velocidad sorprendente con la que comen los cerdos...por ahí para el público en general ver la escena de Brick Top...en Snatch)

*carouses like a buck*, me da la impresión de que es otra habilidad del last_-action-machín_...ya dijimos como se embriaga, fuma y come...faltaría el desempeño sexual o la fuerza.

La propuesta de ValeriaMesalina mexicanizada me agrada, puede, según yo, tener ambas connotaciones con un leve cambio:
*patea como mula*, para el vigor, la fuerza, 
*"patea" como burro*...con la otra connotación.

Lo de macho y mula... creo que han sido malinterpretados. La mula es estéril, lo cual no significa que sea asexuada o hermafrodita, es decir, tiene dimorfismo sexual definido, de tal forma que hay hembras y machos.


----------



## Metztli

Yo diría "parrandea como los machos".

Pero no sé si el término parrranda se entiende en todos lados.


----------



## borgonyon

Esto ha dado mucha tela de donde cortar. ¿Qué les parece *se trasnocha como un gato en celo*?


----------



## Metztli

borgonyon said:


> Esto ha dado mucha tela de donde cortar. ¿Qué les parece *se trasnocha como un gato en celo*?


 
Lo único que no me gusta de ésta es que el gato en celo no se la pasa muy bien, está chillando y lamentándose, no?Pero escandaloso sí es.


----------



## MHCKA

Bueno el_ machín_ también es parrandero y jugador...

Creo que como frase individual es buena la que propone metztli..."*parrandea como los machos*"...o quizás "*parrandea como los hombres*"...puesto que así es como debe ser; es como decir "los hombres no deben llorar", una actitud que se supone innata, inherente en un hombre por razón de género.

Como un solo grupo de frases, suponiendo que sea cierto que estan describiendo al hombre macho, parrandear o trasnochar como un macho (y otra afin que vi al principio), no se oye tan bien, pero trasnochar como gato en celo tampoco me acaba de convencer por más que me guste mucho la canción de Sabina (Que se llama Soledad). 

Lo anterior porque en general todos los machos normalmente tienden a buscar el apareamiento y me parece que más bien lo hacen en respuesta a las feromonas de la hembra, no porque por sí mismos entren "en celo" o, en otros términos, busquen sexo sin fines de procreación...creo que esa conducta solo se ha encontrado en unos cuantos mamíferos incluido el humano.

Quizás habría que preguntarse que ciudadanos de que país son los más parranderos...

En ese sentido, creo que los mexicanos somos bastante parranderos (he vivido eso, hay comidas de trabajo en viernes que, por el solo hechode que llegue un mariachi a tu mesa acaban en parranada de todo el fin de semana), me he encontrado algunos franceses y estadounidenses que vienen a este país precisamente a eso, a vivir de noche por el estilo festivo que en general tenemos en estas latitudes...

Pero, bueno, solo es una opinión.


----------



## Metztli

MHCKA said:


> Creo que como frase individual es buena la que propone metztli..."*parrandea como los machos*"...o quizás "*parrandea como los hombres*"...puesto que así es como debe ser; es como decir "los hombres no deben llorar", una actitud que se supone innata, inherente en un hombre por razón de género.


 
Claro, MHCKA, es implicando una generalidad, como si sólo los machos, muy machos, fueran capaces de irse de reventón. 



> pero trasnochar como gato en celo tampoco me acaba de convencer por más que me guste mucho la canción de Sabina (Que se llama Soledad).


 
Es lo que yo digo, en esa rola, Sabina anda triste y desconsolado patrullando la ciudad... y acá se trata de pasárela de lo mejor, chupando como cosaco y divirtiéndose como locos, no?


----------



## MHCKA

¡Exactamente!

Por eso insinué implícitamente la cuestión de la nacionalidad...salvo que nosotros no podríamos decir *parrandea como mexicano*...Shade!


----------



## Tampiqueña

borgonyon said:


> Esto ha dado mucha tela de donde cortar. ¿Qué les parece *se trasnocha como un gato en celo*?



Me parece muy buena tu idea Borgo, también podría decirse: parrandear/trasnocharse como burro sin mecate (es decir, sin moderación) o pasar noches de cachondeo como burro en primavera (que es lo mismo que en celo) ¿no?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Tampiqueña said:


> Me parece muy buena tu idea Borgo, también podría decirse: parrandear/trasnocharse como burro sin mecate (es decir, sin moderación) o pasar noches de cachondeo como burro en primavera (que es lo mismo que en celo) ¿no?



No estoy al tanto de la estacionalidad del celo asnal. Me parecía que los burros manifestaban estar en celo, y de que forma, en las cuatro estaciones del año.


----------



## MHCKA

Burro sin mecate, tiene dos connotaciones: sin control, pero también sin dueño.
Cachondeo tiene significados diferentes en España y en México, por lo que también podría causar confusión, acá cachondear significa "ponerse romántico con tu pareja expresándolo de un modo físico".

La primavera, se refiere al momento álgido de la necesidad carnal de los animales, pues es en primavera cuando varias de las especies conocidas tienen sus periodos de cópula...aunque también de nacimientos. Cuando por acá le dicen a alguien que anda como burro en primavera, quiere decir que se le notan las ansias. 

Pero de que los burros andan como en celo casi en cualquier fecha... es cierto, jajajaja.

Insisto que lo del gato noctámbulo no me convence.


----------



## Tampiqueña

Manuel G. Rey said:


> No estoy al tanto de la estacionalidad del celo asnal. Me parecía que los burros manifestaban estar en celo, y de que forma, en las cuatro estaciones del año.



Es que como dijo MHCKA, en México decimos que alguien anda como burro en primavera cuando parece desesperado en busca de cariñito (relaciones sexuales para ser más exactos). Por eso lo equiparé a estar en celo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Tampiqueña said:


> Es que como dijo MHCKA, en México decimos que alguien anda como burro sin mecate cuando parece desesperado en busca de cariñito (relaciones sexuales para ser más exactos). Por eso lo equiparé a estar en celo.



¿Lo de 'sin mecate' vale solo para los burros o también para otros mamíferos cuadrúpedos o bípedos?


----------



## Tampiqueña

Manuel G. Rey said:


> ¿Lo de 'sin mecate' vale solo para los burros o también para otros mamíferos cuadrúpedos o bípedos?



Lo siento Manuel, quise decir como burro en primavera, con las prisas no revisé mi post.

En cuanto a andar como burro sin mecate sólo lo usamos en caso de burros, tal vez son los únicos que andan amarrados con un mecate/cuerda/soga por tradición..


----------



## MHCKA

Muchos animales de granja en México se amarran a "palos" (troncos) con "mecates" (sogas de fibras naturales tejidas a mano...aunque ahora ya está industrializada casi el total de su producción) pero la expresión solo la he escuchado para referirse al burro.

Pero creo que esto no esta llegando a ningún lado...

Ante la falta de consenso de ésta misma, propongo una salida:

"*parrandea como él solo*"... esta expresión mexicana se dice dando entender, sobre la realización de una actividad hecha por alguien en particular, que él es algo así como su máximo exponente...y con esto se salva el asunto de las nacionalidades de los parranderos...

¿Cómo ven?


----------



## borgonyon

Muchas gracias, de nuevo, a todos. Como señalé anteriormente esto ha dado mucha tela de donde cortar. Les estoy muy agradecido.


----------

